# Fishing Galveston Bay!



## WaistDeepTx (Jan 8, 2013)

check it out!


----------



## WaistDeepTx (Jan 8, 2013)

Btw this is from the 129.99 go pro if anybody was skeptical of its performance.
Make sure your settings are set at 720P on youtube at the bottom right.


----------

